
Show HN: URL shortner without Servier side processing, simple HTML-JS-CSS - bauripalash
https://github.com/bauripalash/fossurl
======
madeofpalk
Oh, it does have server-side processing, just not your own.

~~~
ahnick
I was just going to say that. I'm guessing what was meant was maybe the
redirection logic is all happening in the client, which is true. However, when
you just read the title I assumed it meant everything, even the storage of the
address itself, was being stored in the client. That didn't make sense to me,
because you need to be able to share the links. Then I saw it was using
jsonstore.io under the covers and the world made sense again.

~~~
bauripalash
goal of my project was to build a url shortner which can be hosted even in
GitHub/Gitlab without any need to buy a costly PHP or NodeJs or Other hosting.

------
debaserab2
Couldn’t anyone delete your entire database of URL’s trivially? Seems like
this would be pretty unsafe to use for anything.

~~~
eberkund
No, because despite the deceptive title it does actually use server side
processing. It relies on
[https://www.jsonstore.io/](https://www.jsonstore.io/) for the actual data
storage.

~~~
detaro
And the API key with write access is in the page source of the redirector, so
it can do the lookup at jsonstore.io...

------
doomrobo

      fossURL
      
      Easy to use url shortner which does not need any fancy database or server side system
    

The project uses jsonstore.io as a backend. I think the author would agree
that that's a "fancy database" by their own definition. Also jsonstore.io is
not open source.

~~~
detaro
[https://github.com/bluzi/jsonstore](https://github.com/bluzi/jsonstore) \-
but it relies on firebase, a non-open-source, even fancier database

------
jajoosam
I've implemented something like this before, instead of using jsonstore, I'm
using goo.gl's api and adding a hash.

[https://chhota.ga](https://chhota.ga) \- it even works on custom domains with
just one line of js.

~~~
bauripalash
goo.gl is shutting down, i think you've to find other alternative api.

By the way if you have any ideas you can check my repo and contribute, we can
work together to make it better.

I think we are almost at same age

~~~
madeofpalk
goo.gl is shutting down, but is being replaced by some sort of Firebase URL
shortener which also has an API, and uses goo.gl URLs.

------
jitl
I was hoping for some kind of crazy compression. Dissapointed to find a state
store after the headline.

------
tscs37
:/

It uses jsonstore.io for server side processing, I think the title is a bit
disingenuous...

~~~
bauripalash
Is there any URL Shortner which can be hosted at GitHub/Gitlab Pages?

~~~
kshvmdn
I built [https://github.com/kshvmdn/point](https://github.com/kshvmdn/point)
to do exactly this.

Only supports GitHub Pages right now, but might update it soon to support
GitLab as well.

~~~
bauripalash
When i started working on project, i found a stackoverflow thread where most
of people said that using

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; url=" /> can create lot of complexity

